# Die ewige Monitor Frage BenQ XL2411T vs. Asus VG248QE Meinung



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo leute heute würde ich gerne mal wieder meine Erfahrungen teilen.

Und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor in 24 Zoll zum Spielen Internet und alles mögliche  Bildbearbeitung oder was professionelles in die Richtung habe ich nicht vor.

Habe mich natürlich schon ewig durchs Internet geforstet und dabei viele meinungen gelesen daraufhin habe ich es mit dem Benq XL2411T versucht. Dazu muss ich noch sagen mein alter Monitor war ein Asus VE248H.

Naja soweit so gut, gestern kam das gute Stück und ich habe ihn natürlich gleich angeschlossen um ihn zu testen und einzustellen da man ja viel davon liest das die ab Werk einstellung nicht soo der Knaller ist.
Das habe ich denn auch festgestellt. Natürlich habe ich den benq denn erstmal auf 120/144hz gestellt um es in Spielen zu testen (darunter Counter Strike/Battlefield 4 ) und das ganze hat mich schon überzeugt und ich habe auch gegenüber meinem alten asus mit 60hz einen Unterschied erkannt. Verarbeitung und Aufbau des Monitor war auch super und einfach, Design ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Aber leider muss ich sagen das ich den Benq jetzt wieder zurückschicken werde ich habe wirklich lange an den Einstellungen rum gespielt und alles mögliche versucht, auch tests habe ich gemacht mit dem eizo Tool zum beispiel aber das Bild kann mich für den Preis einfach nicht überzeugen da fande ich mein Alten Asus bald schon besser. 

Der benq ist natürlich ziemlich Hell und ich finde das dass Bild einfach zu blass und irgendwie milchig wirkt das fällt mir in jeder einstellung auch auf naja jeder empfindet dies anders aber es hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen wie manche berichtet haben.

So nun steht die frage im Raum was jetzt versuchen  Dabei ist mir der Asus VG248QE ins Auge gefallen der ja auch gut abschneidet 144 hz 1ms gtg hat und auch ein besseres Bild bieten soll als der Asus. Preislich ist der mit 305 ca. auch noch in Ordnung. 

Was meint ihr den Asus, vielleicht ein Eizo, oder auf 144 hz verzichten und ein IPS Monitor probieren ( was beim spielen wahrscheinlich wieder nachteile hat )  !??


----------



## semimasta (24. Januar 2014)

Servus!

Wenn der Schwarzwert bei deinem neuen Monitor zu gering im Vergleich zum Alten ist
kann es es sein das der Dynamikbereicht der Grafikkarte nicht passt
(von gering auf voll stellen oder umgekehrt).

Cya Yakup


----------



## ColorMe (24. Januar 2014)

120/144Hz ist klar ein Vorteil beim Gamen. Da dir scheinbar die Farben aber wichtiger sind, als das Bild flüssig darstellen zu können, solltest du zum IPS greifen.
Hast du beim Benq mal den Black Equalizer heruntergesetzt? Der lässt die Farben nämlich sehr blass wirken, da er die dunklen Ecken (Kontraste) aufhellt.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (24. Januar 2014)

das mit dem black equalizer habe ich jetzt nochmal versucht und einer anderen anzeige modus ausgewählt mal sehen wie sich das so auf dauer verhält.

denke werde den asus mal noch bestellen um die direkt vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Erok (24. Januar 2014)

Hi 

Also ich hatte bis vor kurzem diesen Monitor hier von Asus wegen 3 D : https://geizhals.de/asus-vg278hr-90lme6301t02231c-a928822.html

War eigentlich soweit zufrieden damit, und fand die 120 Hz auch eine überzeugende Sache. Ist jetzt zwar ein 27 Zöller, aber in der 24er - Version ist er quasi identlisch, bis auf die Grösse natürlich *g*

Dann wurde ich auf den 21:9 Breitbild - Monitor von Dell aufmerksam : https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2913wm-210-41201-210-41199-a867123.html

Dazu gibts hier einen Thread im Forum : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...esen-spiele-update-widescreen-fixer-test.html

Da mein TV ebenfalls 3 D beherrscht, wars für mich kein schweres, den Asus her zu geben und mir diesen Dell zu besorgen (über Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 300 Euro geschossen)

Den Dell gibts natürlich auch als 24 Zöller zu kaufen 

Und mein Fazit : Kurz und knapp gesagt, ich pfeiff auf 120 Hz, denn was dieser Dell-Monitor bietet vom Bild her, das ist schon  absolute Oberklasse. Beim spielen gibts auch keinerlei Schlieren, egal ob es BF 4 ist, Assetto Corsa, Race 07 , rFactor 2, Total War - Rome 2 uvm....

Die meisten Games die ich bisher darauf spielte, kann man auch in 21:9 zocken. Neuere Games unterstützen dieses Format und man sieht schlichtweg mehr in der Breite als bei einem normalen Full HD Monitor. 

Es werden auch Details im Spiel weitaus besser dargestellt als auf einem TN-Panel. Da erkennt man plötzlich Dinge, die mir vorher nicht aufgefallen sind.

Das weitaus bessere Bild lässt einen die 120 Hz oder mehr ganz schnell wieder vergessen, zumindest geht es mir so 

Darum kannst Du ja auch mal nach einem IPS-Panel Ausschau halten in Deiner Preisklasse 

Greetz Erok


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (24. Januar 2014)

danke für das feedback  Interessant wäre es schon alle male son teil mal vor einem zu sehen die Frage ist nur was könnte man da empfehlen !?


----------



## Erok (24. Januar 2014)

Es kommt immer darauf an, was Du vom Monitor erwartest 

Der von mir gepostete Dell zum Beispiel kann nicht Hochkant gestellt werden (also kein Pivot) und er hat keine integrierten Lautsprecher. Beides benötige ich aber sowieso nicht 

Dann ist noch die Frage, brauchst Du VESA oder nicht.... 

Nach solchen Such-Kriterien würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal bei geizhals nach einem Monitor Ausschau halten, alles gewünschte dabei anklicken, und dann siehst Du ja, welche Monitore Dir dabei vorgeschlagen werden  Und wenn Du so 2 bis 4 Kandidaten zur Wahl hast, kannst Du sie ja hier posten und nach fragen, welcher da am besten geeignet ist für Dich 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rennradler77 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch lange nach einem geeigneten Monitor gesucht und das Für und Wieder von 120/144Hz zu 60Hz abgewogen und mich dann doch für eine bessere Farbdarstellung etc. entschieden und bin letztendlich beim 300,-€ teuren Eizo Foris FS2333-BK hängengeblieben. In den Testberichten auf Prat.de hat er eben die Leistungsdaten mit dem besten Kompromiss, zumindest für mich und meinen Geschmack.

Ich bin zwar kein Bildbearbeiter, lege dennoch auf eine korrekte Farbwiedergabe wert und habe daher auch den Monitor mit einem Kolorimeter kalibriert. Ich will nix anderes mehr.

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter...

EDIT: Ich zocke auch das ein oder andere Game, darunter auch BF3 und BF4, F1 2012, NfS Most Wanted 2012, Diablo III etc...


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (24. Januar 2014)

am schönsten wäre natürlich ne mischungaus ips und 120hz aber na gut 

ich habe jetzt den Asus VG248QE bestellt und werde ihn mit dem benq vergleichen mal gucken was dabei raus kommt. Wenn mich der auch nicht umhaut werde ich wohl auch noch einen ips Monitor zum Beispiel den Eizo bestellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Januar 2014)

KiNgOfKiNgZ89 schrieb:


> am schönsten wäre natürlich ne mischungaus ips und 120hz aber na gut
> 
> ich habe jetzt den Asus VG248QE bestellt und werde ihn mit dem benq vergleichen mal gucken was dabei raus kommt. Wenn mich der auch nicht umhaut werde ich wohl auch noch einen ips Monitor zum Beispiel den Eizo bestellen.


 
Sag dann mal welcher dir besser gefällt.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (24. Januar 2014)

mach ich aufjedenfall  bin schon sehr gespannt. denke das er am montag kommen wird.

habe jetzt nochmal bissen am monitor rum gewerkelt und wie colorme gesagt hat bisschen am black equalizer gestellt und den anzeige modus foto eingestellt, jetzt hat sich das bild schon für mein geschmack bissen gebessert möchte ich meinen.

naja montag abwarten


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist nur bei einem IPS Display das Du nichts anderes mehr willst weil dann siehst Du erst den Unterschied wie ******* TN Panels eigentlich sind

Der Eizo Foris FS2333 ging bei mir übrigens zurück da er strak geflimmert hat durch das PWM! Würde da wenn auch einen flimmerfreien zurückgreifen.


----------



## Rennradler77 (27. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ... Der Eizo Foris FS2333 ging bei mir übrigens zurück da er strak geflimmert hat durch das PWM! Würde da wenn auch einen flimmerfreien zurückgreifen.


 
Ich kann bei meinem keinerlei Flimmern erkennen, wahrscheinlich hattest du ein "Montags"-Modell .


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (27. Januar 2014)

soooo heute kam der Asus VG248QE 

also was das Design angeht gefällt mir der schon mal besser muss ich sagen aber das ja auch eher geschmacksache entscheidend ist ja das Bild 

hab ihn natürlich gleich angeschlossen und war höchst gespannt. Hatte dann beide nebeneinander stehen für den direkten Vergleich. 

Die Werkseinstellungen waren natürlich auch nicht der Renner aber was mir sofort aufgefallen ist das die Farben um einiges besser aussehen als bei dem BenQ nach meiner Meinung zumidest.

Nach ner Weile an den Einstellungen rumspielen habe ich jetzt schon n setup gefunden was mir ganz gut gefällt vll noch nicht ganz perfekt aber schon vernünftig 
Habe mich denn mal mit der Lightboost geschichte beschäftigt und dafür ToastyX runtergeladen und installiert etc. bloß reicht das jetzt schon aus damit lightboost an ist ? Habe auch das Videi dazu angeschaut auf pcgh.de da sieht das ganze ja ziemlich ``umständlich`` aus.

Fakt ist aber das der BenQ zurück geht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Januar 2014)

Ok gut das ich nochmal den Asus genommen hab und net den BenQ
haste den hack drauf wird das Bild angenehmer also net mehr so grell viele sagen ja das es sehr gut sein soll mit Hack kannste was zu sagen?


----------



## Treachh (27. Januar 2014)

okay also erstmal, wie immer erwähnt keiner die korea monitore: PLS und 120hz plus 17zoll 1440, könnte aber zu groß sein. Habe selber den Asus also von den Farben definitiv nicht der beste aber reaktionszeit und inputlag sind bombastisch.

An deiner stelle würde ich aber auch den Benq Xl2411Z mal testen, kommt aber erst in so 2 Wochen raus, soll deutlich besser sein als der Vorgänger.

Und apropos hack: beim Vg248qe verfälschen sich die farben beim aktivierten hack, das bild bekommt einen lilanen stich, aber meiner Meinung nach geht das in Ordnung, deshalb sage ich warte auf die neuen Benqs die haben selbst integriertes Strobing sogar bis 144hz und nicht wie der Asus bis 120 und das alles ohne programme.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (27. Januar 2014)

also hab jetzt den lighboost hack drauf musste nur neu starten das ganze 

also es ist aufjedenfall ein unterschied zu sehen. Der Monitor ist jetzt aber im §d Modus und ich kann keine bildeinstellungen mehr vornehmen nur noch über die nvidia systemsteuerung.

was mir auch gerade sehr auffällt das die linke rand des bildes irgendwie dunkler ist als der rechte rand 

EDIT:
@ Treachh

verwendest du auch lighboost ?
unter welchen einstellungen hast du den monitor laufen ?


----------



## Treachh (27. Januar 2014)

ja ich verwende lightboost bei games, ich hab erstmal die einstellungen auf standard, du hast ja gemerkt dass das bild sich im lightboost nicht verändern lässt, ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht selber genau wenn man im normalen modus das bild bearbeitet, die einstellungen im lightboost übernommen werden.

und meiner ist auch nicht fehler frei, ich habe linienbildung im lightboost modus oben recht und unten links, ist bei dem monitor öfter so..

aber mit farben: es gibt icc profile die du runterladen kannst und dann benutzt kp wie das genau funktioniert aber das sind einstellungen von leuten die halt probieren das beste bild rauszubekommen, informier dich mal darüber

 generell gilt beim asus ein kontrast um die 45, viel mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen.

wie lang hast du den monitor schon ?


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (27. Januar 2014)

hier erkennt man es ziemlich gut ehrlich gesagt stört mich das ziemlich doll..:S  ist mir übern tag garnicht so aufgefallen.

ja über diese icc geschichte habe ich mich schon etwas schlau gemacht aber probiert habe ich das ganze noch nicht.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (27. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an dem grau im browser fenster


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Januar 2014)

Hmm davon hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal.


----------



## Treachh (27. Januar 2014)

von was meinst du ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2014)

Am Grau sehe ich kein Unterschied  hab's auf dem Retina von iPad angeschaut


----------



## Treachh (27. Januar 2014)

hehe ja musst schon ein foto machen ;D


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Januar 2014)

Von den Streifen und das das Bild rechts dunkler ist als links mit Hack.
Muss auch sagen sehe da eig kein Unterschied


----------



## Treachh (27. Januar 2014)

ich zeig mal foto

oben rechts streifen : CAM00078[1].jpg - directupload.net

mitte keine: CAM00079[1].jpg - directupload.net


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (27. Januar 2014)

ach mensch das ist aber auch zum verrückt werden...^^ jetzt hab ich den benq dran und da ist es genau so ich kann wohl nicht richtig gucken...^^


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (28. Januar 2014)

Oder eher zu gut, das ist auch nicht immer ein Segen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2014)

Kauf dir den BenQ XL2420T in der 144Hz Version hat das besser Bild als der BenQ XL2411T.
Den Asus hatte ich mal getestet aber fand ihn vom Bild schlechter als der BenQ XL2420T in der 120 Hz Version.
Da aber der neue BenQ XL2420T in 144HZ nochmals ein besseres Bild liefert als der alte mit 120Hz sollte er nochmal deutlich besseres Bild liefern als der ASUS.
Alle Monitore habe ich mit manuellen Einstellungen verglichen nicht Werksangaben die sind einfach bei keinem zu gebrauchen.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (28. Januar 2014)

das mit dem zu gut sehen kann natürlich auch sein...^^ hatte gestern nochmal alle monitore nebeneinander stehen auch meinen alten asus ve248h. Das ist natürlich schon n gewaltiger Unterschied mit den 144hz und Lighboost dazu gerade bei cs.

das mit den helligkeitsunterscheiden ist mir beim benq auch noch bissen aufgefallen aber nicht so doll wie beim Asus VG248QE. Der VE248h hatte das überhaupt nicht das Bild war auch immer ziemlich hell eingestellt.

tja nun weiß ich noch nichtgenau was mache... hatte gestern noch einstellungen für den benq gefunden die mir bis jetzt auch echt gut gefallen muss ich sagen auch was die farben angeht...

Interessant wäre natürlich auch der BenQ XL2411Z der bald kommen soll ob sich da das warten lohnt.


----------



## Xooley (28. Januar 2014)

Kannst du die Einstellungen bitte posten?

Bin momentan nicht zufrienden mit meinene Einstellungen.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (28. Januar 2014)

also meine einstellungen sind jetzt:
Standard:
Helligkeit: 75
Kontrast: 51
Schärfe: 5
Gamma: 4
Farbtemp.: Rot 100 Grün 97 Blau 87

zusätzlich dann noch in den nvidia einstellungen:

Helligkeit + 42
Kontrast:+ 47
Gamma: +1,00
Farbanpassung +80 %

ist noch nicht das non plus ultra aber ich finde es bis jetzt ganz gut 

EDIT @ Xooley :
kannst ja mal berichten wie es dir so gefällt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2014)

Für welchen Monitor sind die Einstellungen ?


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (28. Januar 2014)

die sind für den benq xl2411t


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2014)

Da kenne ich andere Einstellungen :
BenQ XL2410/11/20 Club - Page 64

BenQ XL2410/11/20 Club von OCN:
BenQ XL2410/11/20 Club

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (28. Januar 2014)

werd ich mal probieren danke


----------

